# two tivos



## SilentKnight (Dec 6, 2006)

I just started a new 3 year tivo service and it came with a free 80 hour box.

So now I have two Tivo boxes and I am trying to figure out how I can make use of my old box. 
both are series 2 stand alone tivo's with latest software 8...


What I would like to do is just use it to view movies etc from my PC.

I can already do this on my serviced tivo by copying mpegs to my tivo directory on my pc.

Is there anyway at all to do this with out service on the old box? .. I in no way need to record anything or access the tivo servers at all.. I dont even care if I cant access shows recorded on the other box, thats fine.. I just want to transfer movies to it from my PC, .. I dont even need the time set correctly..

What I have managed to do is just playing around, I took out the harddrive from the old tivo and made a backup using the mfstools linux iso, and restored it to a new drive that I am currently using to mess around with.

thanks


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Not that is not considered theft of service, or that would otherwise not need a sub, as the feature to network recordings to/from that model DVR is a part of the paid service.


----------



## blacksheep (Dec 8, 2006)

This is what I want to do too. In fact I bought a second box assuming I could do this only to find out that I couldn't.

It seems really wrong that I have to pay for the full service when all I want to do is watch stuff that I've recorded on a different box. (I don't want to record anything on the second box)

At the very least, there should a lower level subscription for people like me.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can MSD sub.


----------

